# 21.10.2v3



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Looks like a new update is out. My Edge downloaded it last night after a forced network connection (did to test network connectivity after swapping my main switch).

Anyone know what is fixed/updated?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like it was to all Hydra devices 21.10.2.v3


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

OTA SSM finally works!


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

lman said:


> OTA SSM finally works!


All I got on that search was occupational therapy. So no idea what you mean.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

ke3ju said:


> All I got on that search was occupational therapy. So no idea what you mean.


OTA (antenna) signal strength meter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

